# Is something better than Tversity with the HR22?



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

I installed Tversity yesterday. It was easy to set-up, and works pretty good.

Is there anything that works better than Tversity for media sharing to my HR22? If so, what makes it better?


----------



## av8ndv8 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm looking forward to your answers. I installed Tversity a few days ago and am running it through my Wii with a wireless keyboard for now. It's a little kludgy but it's better than nothing and I refuse to install Windows media center, they'll pry XP out of my cold, dead hands.

Does it work pretty well on your 22? My Wii doesn't quite have the horsepower.


----------



## ronenmiz (Sep 1, 2007)

Currently, TVersity works on almost any device better than it does on the Wii since on the Wii we are forced to use Opera+flash and the Wii can only play low resolution flash. Other platform can play up to HD quality so it is a much better experience.


----------



## Vor (Jul 5, 2007)

I've been having lots of fun with PlayOn. It doesn't (yet) support streaming stuff that's on your hard drive, but there's something very Zen about pushing a few buttons on your HR-22 remote and having that tell your computer to go off to Hulu, start downloading your favorite episode of something, and then stream that to your TV via the HR-22.


----------



## 87vert (Aug 31, 2008)

I use Tversity. But I have a machine I dedicated to it in the basement. it down all my downloading and streaming. I think its more of a problem with the Mediashare than tversity. Tversity works tons better on my Xbox than it does the HR*


----------



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

av8ndv8 said:


> Does it work pretty well on your 22? My Wii doesn't quite have the horsepower.


I'm not blown away impressed by its performance, but here's what I've observed:

Easy to set-up
Slow loading picture thumbnails
No problems playing music

I've only played one 1 hour XviD video. It will not let me rewind, but will let me pause the video. I'm using a wired set-up, but it still kept stopping playback after about 7-8 minutes until I unchecked the 'Decoding Speed' option located under:
Settings
- Transcoder (on the left)
- Decoding Speed (unchecked this)

After doing this, the video played without stopping, but did pause/stutter for a split second about 3 times. Video quality was as expected. It's hard to say how much was lost in the transcoding process, because I'm blowing the picture up from a 17" CRT monitor to a 46" LCD, so the picture isn't as good. All things considered, it's still satisfactory (good to very good, but not excellent).


----------



## kpantz (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm using TVersity with my brand-spankin'-new HR23 and things are going well. PlayOn also works very well. Both pretty much out of the box - required a receiver reboot after connecting the ethernet.

Most of my videos and music seem to be streaming to my HR23 without problems. Only issue I'm having right now is playing anything that is HD, which is a big problem for me. I've used MKV2VOB to create MPEG-4 files, have tried native MKV, but nothing is actually playing on the HR23. It tosses a "no titles available" message (or something like that) and takes me back to TV.

It's a shame that PS3 Media Server software can't stream to the HR2x. Maybe I can convince the guy to write an HR2x Media Server.


----------



## 87vert (Aug 31, 2008)

kpantz said:


> I'm using TVersity with my brand-spankin'-new HR23 and things are going well. PlayOn also works very well. Both pretty much out of the box - required a receiver reboot after connecting the ethernet.
> 
> Most of my videos and music seem to be streaming to my HR23 without problems. Only issue I'm having right now is playing anything that is HD, which is a big problem for me. I've used MKV2VOB to create MPEG-4 files, have tried native MKV, but nothing is actually playing on the HR23. It tosses a "no titles available" message (or something like that) and takes me back to TV.
> 
> It's a shame that PS3 Media Server software can't stream to the HR2x. Maybe I can convince the guy to write an HR2x Media Server.


I have been able to play some vob files on mine but they usually had no sound.

I have been able to stream HD to my Xbox360 if the files are in mp4 format.


----------



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

Since we're talkin about Tversity:

What bitrate will this video be transcoded in by default using Tversity?

How do I get the highest bitrate when trancoding?

Here's the original XviD that I'm starting with:

Video: 606 MB, 839 Kbps, 23.976 fps, 624*352 (16:9), XVID = XVID Mpeg-4
Audio: 94 MB, 131 Kbps, 48000 Hz, 2 channels, 0x55 = MPEG Layer-3, VBR


----------



## jmrwiseguy (Jul 10, 2007)

Using UPnp/DLNA servers with the HRxx receivers is ho-hum at best. It doesn't support all codecs I want to play and no trickplay. Also, the HRxx UI is terribly to navigate. It takes forever to find titles to play. The PS3 works well with DLNA (trickplay works) and the overall UI is better and faster to navigate. Along with TVersity I have the PS3 Media Server running and it is great because it transcodes and can play mkv format along with most everything else. It even can play DVD images ripped to .iso although a new bug causes sync issues when playing .iso images (hopefully it will be fixed soon). I also use PlayOn and use it for accessing hulu. Suppposedly PlayOn will be adding fileshare support and then maybe I'll use it instead of TVersity. The bottom line is that I haven't found one media server that does everything I want but am running a mix of them until that time comes.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Nov 18, 2005)

87vert said:


> I use Tversity. But I have a machine I dedicated to it in the basement. it down all my downloading and streaming. I think its more of a problem with the Mediashare than tversity. Tversity works tons better on my Xbox than it does the HR*


I second that. Tversity works exceptionally well on my XBOX 360 in comparison to my HR*. I've honestly gave up on streaming anything to my HR* because the 360 does it so much better. The lack of trickplay and streams failing for no reason constantly on the HR* made it unbearable. There is no reason a MP3 should stop streaming to my HR* when both are wired to my LAN. 

PlayON also works exceptionally well on the 360.

Until DirecTV makes some changes streaming to my HR* is useless.


----------



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

What is trickplay?


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

Trickplay is fast foward, rewind and skip.

The HR media sharing is still "Beta". Here's hoping they make it better before it is "official".


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

speaking of tversity, all my audio has an 'x' marked by it. What format does my audio need to be. What settings should I have in tversity. I just hardwired my network because my wireless was shakkey at best. help


----------



## CessnaDriver (Jul 6, 2007)

* tracking thread *


----------



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

MountainMan10 said:


> Trickplay is fast foward, rewind and skip.
> 
> The HR media sharing is still "Beta". Here's hoping they make it better before it is "official".


That's good to know. It needs improvement. Hopefully they fix it soon, so I don't have to buy a PS3.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

kpantz said:


> I'm using TVersity with my brand-spankin'-new HR23 and things are going well. PlayOn also works very well. Both pretty much out of the box - required a receiver reboot after connecting the ethernet.
> 
> Most of my videos and music seem to be streaming to my HR23 without problems. Only issue I'm having right now is playing anything that is HD, which is a big problem for me. I've used MKV2VOB to create MPEG-4 files, have tried native MKV, but nothing is actually playing on the HR23. It tosses a "no titles available" message (or something like that) and takes me back to TV.
> 
> It's a shame that PS3 Media Server software can't stream to the HR2x. Maybe I can convince the guy to write an HR2x Media Server.


Its open source so if you are comfortable coding java you can 'unlock' the PS3 Media server for the HR2x's. I was curious about its ability to mount iso's, but I didn't care for the content structuring so I abandoned it.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

PlanetBill said:


> speaking of tversity, all my audio has an 'x' marked by it. What format does my audio need to be. What settings should I have in tversity. I just hardwired my network because my wireless was shakkey at best. help


It can transcode any format - what kind of audio files are they ?


----------



## kpantz (Jan 7, 2009)

bhelton71 said:


> Its open source so if you are comfortable coding java you can 'unlock' the PS3 Media server for the HR2x's.


<PETERGRIFFIN>Go on...</PETERGRIFFIN>


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

MountainMan10 said:


> Trickplay is fast foward, rewind and skip.
> 
> The HR media sharing is still "Beta". Here's hoping they make it better before it is "official".


Didnt they suspend the project?


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

kpantz said:


> <PETERGRIFFIN>Go on...</PETERGRIFFIN>


:lol:


----------



## Homebrew101 (Jul 12, 2006)

bhelton71 said:


> It can transcode any format - what kind of audio files are they ?


How about FLAC files?


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

I just set up Tversity yesterday and like it. I'm just streaming music and pictures to both my HR20-700 and my XBOX360. I like the UI on the XBOX better than the HR, but both devices do just fine for the media that I have currently. 

I haven't tried to do anything with movies or downloaded internet content yet.

My Tversity server and my HR20-700 are both wired ethernet connections and my XBOX360 is wireless.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Homebrew101 said:


> How about FLAC files?


Now you're talking - those definitely work for me ( about 95% of my media is flac ). I use the Ogg decoders from Xiph (this is actually the decoder illiminable used to maintain and xiph.org took over in 2008 )

http://www.xiph.org/dshow/


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

kpantz said:


> <PETERGRIFFIN>Go on...</PETERGRIFFIN>


Not looking at the source but if I remember correctly there is either an SSDP or HTTP listener class to modify. The author has code for parsing the headers and extracting the User-Agent and comparing it to the known PS3 user agent - if it does match he returns the requested action - else the server just drops the request. I commented out the PS3 specific check and that allowed 1) the HR20 to be registered with the server and 2) I could browse the PS3 server with Cidero.

As I said I didn't care for content directory presentation so I didn't go any further. As I left it the HR20 was not showing the content directory - but I have suspicion I just needed to open the firewall for the app - although it is entirely possible there was something in the search response the HR didn't like.

Edit: found my old post from December: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1927574#post1927574



bhelton71 said:


> Well I removed the PLAYSTATION restriction and recompiled - now I can the SEARCH messages coming in from the HR's. Haven't got it to register on an HR yet - must be something in the response they don't like. I have been able to browse the contentdirectory using Cidero.
> 
> It does 'mount' VIDEO_TS folders:
> 
> ...


----------



## davel (May 1, 2007)

bighoopla said:


> I installed Tversity yesterday. It was easy to set-up, and works pretty good.
> 
> Is there anything that works better than Tversity for media sharing to my HR22? If so, what makes it better?


Having done about a months worth of research on this, I thought I would post. I asked the same question here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=148808

My end result is I am buying a viiv mb and processor for trick play. Can't live without it.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

davel said:


> Having done about a months worth of research on this, I thought I would post. I asked the same question here:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=148808
> 
> My end result is I am buying a viiv mb and processor for trick play. Can't live without it.


I bought a buffalo link theater and don't have to deal with d* equipment.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

davel said:


> Having done about a months worth of research on this, I thought I would post. I asked the same question here:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=148808
> 
> My end result is I am buying a viiv mb and processor for trick play. Can't live without it.


I've also found that Tversity streaming to my XBOX360 handled the trickplay nicely. At least for the little that I've experimented with it.

I may end up not streaming video via the HR due to this, although the playback was fine.


----------

